# What is the best age?



## Bettamin (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello, I am new to this site, just discovered it a while ago when I purchased my first two pairs of Birmingham Rollers! My question is, I would love to get and keep a single pet pigeon indoors. At what age would be the best to get a youngster to bond with? Would I want to get a young squeaker and finish it's hand feeding? I've finished the hand feeding of green cheek conures so that is not a problem. Would a weaned squeaker bond with a person as well as a hand fed squeaker? I was hoping to get a fancy show type pigeon for a bonded indoor bird, I love the look of frill type pigeons!! But since it is pretty much impossible to find any fancy types anywhere near my area maybe I'll just have to bond with a birmingham roller squeaker when my two pair start laying eggs. Would a roller make an ok house pet? How would they do indoors? I am planning on giving lots of free time out of the cage, but would that be enough for a performance type pigeon?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you do not have to finish the hand feeding for him to become imprinted on you.. I have squabs eating on their own but only when dad bird eats too..they join him..they are not out of the nest box yet and still have yellow fuzzies..so they are young.. but old enough to pick up the grain and swallow them.. but not out of the nest yet.. I think that would be the perfect age.. it is best to let the parents feed their squab kids till the end IMO.. you will have to show him where to drink though and he will still like to be held and protected by you.. I have noticed that with some of mine that I hold ..they like to get in a warm darker spot in your jacket... and feel safe.. if you can do that they will bond to you..and eat with them.... they like hands pecking at the food while they eat too.. they think your eating too like their parent bird.. I think a little figurita would make the perfect pigeon house pet.. they are small and cute..and I just happen to have one just getting weaned right now!...


----------



## Bettamin (Mar 19, 2011)

Those figuritas are so cute, I absolutely love the breeds with the small beaks, it makes them look more...parrot-like haha. I am missing having a bonded pet bird in my life.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I love to bring the babies in with me after the parents have fed them for 3-4 weeks. They are so much fun and bond so well! I have a ball with them! Popping peas, corn, seed, flying lessons, first baths, so fun!


----------



## Bettamin (Mar 19, 2011)

It just so happens that I found someone in my town who actually breeds high quality Satinettes and Blondinettes! Yaaay! He won't have any babies for a couple of months, which is perfectly fine by me. Gives me plenty time to get my silkie chicks out of my house and in their coop, and get my tortoise moved in to his permanent outdoor enclosure! I will be able to get a squeaker from him, and it sounds like he spends a lot of time with the young, so they are used to human contact so that is a great plus.
Thanks for the advice Spirit Wings and Doveone! 
I love pecking at my baby chicks' crumble with them, getting them to run over and see what I am "eating", it'll be fun doing that with a pigeon squeaker. Especially with one as cute as a frill pigeon!
So, out of curiosity, since I am a noobie, what are the differences between satinette and blondinette pigeons?
Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Bettamin said:


> It just so happens that I found someone in my town who actually breeds high quality Satinettes and Blondinettes! Yaaay! He won't have any babies for a couple of months, which is perfectly fine by me. Gives me plenty time to get my silkie chicks out of my house and in their coop, and get my tortoise moved in to his permanent outdoor enclosure! I will be able to get a squeaker from him, and it sounds like he spends a lot of time with the young, so they are used to human contact so that is a great plus.
> Thanks for the advice Spirit Wings and Doveone!
> I love pecking at my baby chicks' crumble with them, getting them to run over and see what I am "eating", it'll be fun doing that with a pigeon squeaker. Especially with one as cute as a frill pigeon!
> So, out of curiosity, since I am a noobie, what are the differences between satinette and blondinette pigeons?
> Thanks!


well that sounds perfect!... those would make a great pet pigeon... I think the diff is just the color.. Im not 100% sure.. but think that is what I have heard.. be sure to get a bit of feed from the pre owner or buy what he uses because that will be what the squab is used to... hope it all goes well.. keep us updated and would love to see pics!


----------



## punkrockdove (Jun 12, 2010)

Oriental frills are split into satinettes, bluettes, and blondettes. Satinettes and bluettes look similar in the body and head area where they are white.

Satinettes have a sort of lacy look to their wing markings:
http://www.classicoldfrill.org/images/picture1.jpg

Bluettes have a solid barred look to the wings:
http://st3.sulitstatic.com/images/2011/0325/052311817_thumbnaildsc00068.jpg

Blondinettes have more color to them, and colored heads if not bodies:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_b0SKY4t5C...20/Oriental_frill(blue_laced_blondinette).jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_kX5FfVQ8dcA/ScNHx0H4-3I/AAAAAAAAAIo/uvvgEXfxT7M/s1600-h/f1.jpg

...I think. XD


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

My pidge was at least 5 when I got her, and after a few weeks of being aloof, she decided I'm her one true love and she follows me around like a puppy. She was stuck on the husband in her last home and I sort of expected her to get stuck on my husband or hate us both since she would miss her former family, but she decided to stay and love me. LOL If you work on making friends and are patient, I think you can bond with any bird of any age. It might take a bit longer with an adult.


----------

